#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای گرافیکی | Graphics Software >  > مشکل: ارور در نصب برنامه هابی adobe.

## ehsantabli

مشکل پیغام: please download adobe support advisor to detect  the problem.

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## Service Manual

درود

در نسخه های 32 بیتی ویندوز یا همون x86 به آدرس زیر  :

Program Files \Common Files\Adobe\OOBE

و در نسخه های 64 بیتی یا x64 به آدرس زیر :

Program Files x86\Common Files\Adobe\OOBE

بعد پوشه OOBE را به یک نام دیگر تغییر دهید .

موفق باشید .

----------


## ehsantabli

> درود
> 
> در نسخه های 32 بیتی ویندوز یا همون x86 به آدرس زیر  :
> 
> Program Files \Common Files\Adobe\OOBE
> 
> و در نسخه های 64 بیتی یا x64 به آدرس زیر :
> 
> Program Files x86\Common Files\Adobe\OOBE
> ...


همچین پوشه ای وجود ندارد

----------


## Service Manual

> همچین پوشه ای وجود ندارد


درود

ویدئو رو ببینید .

----------


## ehsantabli

> درود
> 
> ویدئو رو ببینید .


با سلام مشکل حل شد 
Which OS version are you using? Try the below mentioned steps.
 
Please try to rename OOBE folder to OOBE_old
 
Win

C:\Users\[username]\AppData\Local\Adobe\C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\
Mac

/Library/Applicatiokn Support/Adobe/~/Library/Applicatiokn Support/Adobe/
 
Rename Adobe Application Manager to Adobe Application Manager _Old

Win - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Mac - Utilities > Adobe Application Manager
 
Try to download Adobe Application Manager from the link below.

Adobe - Adobe Application Manager : For Windows : Adobe Application ManagerAdobe - Adobe Application Manager : For Macintosh : Adobe Application Manager

----------

